# Portage emerge --sync erro

## Entayrer

Boa tarde pessoal, estou tentando instalar o gentoo pela primeira vez, já segui vários tutoriais, e passei por diferentes erros:

já precisei instalar manualmente o modulo para a internet funcionar, prossegui com os tutoriais normalmente, depois o wget não funcionou da devida forma para instalar o stage3, depois resolvi o erro do wget, e consegui baixar o arquivo .tar.xz do stage3, prossegui com os tutoriais novamente (eu to dizendo no plural, porque eu realmente tive e estou até agora tendo que pesquisar bastante sobre como prosseguir com a instalação), e quando eu tava quase chegando na etapa de compilar o kernel, outro erro, e então decidi começar do zero, só pra ver se eu estava ou não fazendo tudo errado, e ao tentar instalar tudo do zero, outros erros foram surgindo que não havia aparecido antes, tais como o emerge da erro de "command not found, cheguei a conclusão que precisei baixar o tarball do portage manualmente via terminal, ai consegui, ai apareceram outros erros... não consegui instalar da forma convencional via bash porque o instalador estava em arquivo .py, mesmo com o python instalado, decidi recomeçar do zero, e graças a Deus não apareceu mais nenhum erro dos que foi dado em commum magicamente, (claro fazendo algumas coisas manualmente), e não aguentei ontem e fui dormir (fui dormir quase meia noite aqui no Brasil, no Ceará).

Vocês devem estar pensando: "esse cara ta fazendo tudo errado e ta mais perdido que cego em tiroteiro", pior que estou, eu dou reboot no sistema, faço tudo conforme o tutorial de instalação do site e canal no youtube Terminal Root, e sempre da algum maldito erro no emerge, só dando erro no emerge, já foi uns 4 tipos de erros diferentes, e procurei nos fóruns e no google, pode acreditar, e agora pela segunda vez, da o seguinte erro: "OpenPGP refreshing 4 keys from hkps://keys.gentoo.org ...OpenPGP keyring refresh failed

gpg keyserver refresh failed: no such file or directory

Eu só posso pensar que só há tutorial bosta na internet pelo menos em português, porque só me fez enlouquecer o juízo, um mesmo erro acontecer 2x mediante a tantos erros que aconteceu, mesmo depois de ter pesquisado muito a fundo no titio google e aqui mesmo no fórum, aparece esse maldito erro que citei anteriormente.

Sério gente, alguém me ajuda pelo amor de senhor Jesus Cristo.

Já to torrando a minha cabeça com essa, e eu só vou descansar quando eu instalar o sistema completo e configurar tudo!

agradeço desde já

----------

## xaviermiller

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Portuguese.

----------

## ff11

No wiki oficial em português, a parte de instalação, me parece bem completa (basta escolher sua arquitetura e ir seguindo os passos): https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:Main_Page/pt-br

Tome cuidado com a mudança de diretórios padrões.

* Antes era:

```
PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

```

* Mas agora é:

```
PORTDIR="/var/db/repos/gentoo"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

```

Dito isso, eu recomendo você usar git para sincronizar.

"/etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf":

```
[DEFAULT]

main-repo = gentoo

[gentoo]

location = /var/db/repos/gentoo

sync-type = git

sync-uri = https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/gentoo.git 

auto-sync = yes

```

----------

